# VK - Cascade Tank - Mad Dog V2 RDA - Flash Wicks V2 & More



## Gizmo (18/1/18)

New Arrivals!

Vaporesso Cascade Tank
Vaporesso GTM-8 Coils for Cascade Tank
Desire Mad Dog V2 RDA 24mm
Flash Wicks Cotton V2.0
20700/21700 Camo Battery Wraps
Vaporam 521 Tab
GeekVape Zeus Replacement Glass
Vaporam DIY Kit 4.0 Mini
Vape Tweezer V6
TFV12 Prince Replacement Glass

Restocks
GT4 Coils
Vaporesso Swag
Vaporesso Revenger X

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

